# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Sugerencias >  Libros en Biblioteca Pública

## Leonesa

Abro este hilo porque he visto muchos mensajes de gente que duda muchísimo entre un libro y otro y, hasta que no lo tienen en su casa, no saben si han acertado.

En la biblioteca pública de mi ciudad hay una estantería llena de libros de magia de todo tipo, he podido sacar de allí casi todos los que he visto recomendados en el foro. No te da tiempo a estudiarte el libro, lógicamente, pero sí que te permite llevártelo y examinarlo con detenimiento para saber si merece la pena comprarlo.

Lo comento porque me da la impresión de que la biblioteca es un recurso en el que poca gente pensamos al principio.

----------


## Iban

Pues no te imaginas lo afortunados que sois en León. :-) Yo tengo la manía de visitar todas las bibliotecas que puedo (me encantan los libros) y de paso suelo mirar si hay algo de magia y nunca encuentro nada. Pero no desespero.

Así que los que tengáis la suerte de la que habla Leonesa, hacedle caso, porque es buena idea.

Eso sí, cuando cojáis alguno, no lo.. eh... no... 

Nada.

----------


## Leonesa

Yo en tres semanas he sacado 15 libros diferentes (5 por semana) y todavía me quedan.
Claro, de momento sólo los miro un poco.

Iban, prueba con el buscador de la biblioteca (en León hay un ordenador con un buscador). Aquí están clasificados en la sección "arte" y en "ocio y entretenimiento", lo mismo si no sabes dónde están no los encuentras.

----------


## Iban

No, si los buscadores los uso, créeme...

Pero será que aquí por Bilbao somos muy cazurros y no sabemos lo que es un libro de magia... :-(

Igual me voy a vivir a León. :-)


P.D.: Ah, y créeme que si los hubiese, los sabría encontrar. Me muevo por una biblioteca como una adolescente en un Zara, que aunque no lo conozca, sabe dónde están las cosas. : - D

----------


## Chaoz

JAJAJAJAJAJJAJAJAJAJAJA

Iban, me acabas de romper macho. Vaya simil torero. A lo Jesulín. "como una adolescente por el zara" jajajajajaja, me parto.

La biblioteca de toledo es bastante grande (creo que es de las mas grandes de españa) y la verdad es que nunca se me había imaginado buscar en ella libros de magia. Ya habiendo dejado tu caer la mosca creo que si me que me voy a hacercar a mirar por cuirosear. 

Niños, como ha dicho iban cuando cojáis alguno, no lo.. eh... no... esta feo, ¿vale?

jejejeje

----------


## Ming

> En la biblioteca pública de mi ciudad hay una estantería llena de libros de magia de todo tipo, he podido sacar de allí casi todos los que he visto recomendados en el foro. No te da tiempo a estudiarte el libro, lógicamente, pero sí que te permite llevártelo y examinarlo con detenimiento para saber si merece la pena comprarlo.


¿Entonces ya te has decidido?  :Smile1:  ¿Maga?

A lo que viene el tema:
Yo saqué un par de una ciudad de por aquí y ahora lo busco para comprarlo y no hay manera :( El único que encuentro por todos lados es el del Mag Lari...

----------


## FernandoEspi

Como bien decis hay bibliotecas que tienen libros de magia y bibliotecas que no, pero todas las bibliotecas públicas que dependen de "Papa Gobierno" te permiten la posibilidad de pedir un papelito para solicitar el libro, dvd, documento etc... que quieras, es decir, tu vas y pides una instancia de solicitud de documento, la rellenas y la entregas y por lo general si suelen adquirir los documentos propuestos, por lo menos en mi caso si que me los "han comprado", no eran de magia eran de ingenieria en plan friki y super raros que no creo que haya mucha más gente que los coja, pero a mi si me los consiguieron.
Además en muchas bibliotecas tienen una especia de almacen, no todos los libros que tienen están en las estanterias, depósito, se llama depósito, que no me salia y lo que ocurre que depende del buscador hay algunos que los libros de depósito no te los sacan direcgtamente o te los sacan al final de la lista, por lo general los buscadores si te los muestran pero en algun caso no.

----------


## joepc

Pues, si, desde hace unos meses tenemos una buena coleccion de libros basicos de magia.
Yo tambien me he leido unos cuantos, esta my bien para fomentar aficciones.

----------


## Iban

¡¡¡Yo quiero irme a vivir a Leon!!!

Joe, ¿tienes algún hijo que está a punto de emanciparse y prevés que te vaya a quedar una habitación libre?   : - )

Me ha gustado la idea de Fernando, la de solicitar a la Biblioteca que compren los libros que necesitas. Habrá que probralo a ver si cuela... Uno aquí, otro allá... quién sabe.

----------


## m_baiocchi

> ¡¡¡Yo quiero irme a vivir a Leon!!!
> 
> Joe, ¿tienes algún hijo que está a punto de emanciparse y prevés que te vaya a quedar una habitación libre? : - )
> 
> Me ha gustado la idea de Fernando, la de solicitar a la Biblioteca que compren los libros que necesitas. Habrá que probralo a ver si cuela... Uno aquí, otro allá... quién sabe.


Iban, si te vas a cambiar, te diria que lo hagas a Madrid, y bien cerca de la Fundacion Juan March. Su biblioteca tiene 1820 libros de magia!!! (ademas de las revistas)

http://www.march.es/bibliotecas/ilus...lusionismo.asp

Saludos, Max

----------


## FernandoEspi

Ya, Max, pero leonesa está en León, jajaa. (Es bromita)

----------


## m_baiocchi

jejeje... igual el que se queria cambiar era Iban... Salvo que se quiera cambiar a Leon, por Leonesa... lo cual se me haria muy desesperante... :p

A lo madrileños... por favor no me dirijan la palabra si antes no pasaron aunque sea a ver que hay en tremenda biblioteca!!! 

Saludos, Max

----------


## Leonesa

> La ilusión de un largo periodo de tiempo rota en tan sólo quince días, ¿no?


¿Por qué piensas eso? No, me ha gustado mucho ver los libros, cada vez me parece más interesante.

----------


## Leonesa

> ¿Entonces ya te has decidido?  ¿Maga?
> 
> A lo que viene el tema:
> Yo saqué un par de una ciudad de por aquí y ahora lo busco para comprarlo y no hay manera :( El único que encuentro por todos lados es el del Mag Lari...


Me he decidido un poquito, pero todavía me parece inabarcable...

----------


## Leonesa

> No, si los buscadores los uso, créeme...
> 
> Pero será que aquí por Bilbao somos muy cazurros y no sabemos lo que es un libro de magia... :-(
> 
> Igual me voy a vivir a León. :-)
> 
> 
> P.D.: Ah, y créeme que si los hubiese, los sabría encontrar. Me muevo por una biblioteca como una adolescente en un Zara, que aunque no lo conozca, sabe dónde están las cosas. : - D


Muy bueno lo del Zara.
 :Smile1: 
Y León es una ciudad muy chula para vivir.

----------


## goncho19

Bueno yo todavia no he cogido ninguno pero si que he ojeado en este link:
http://reddebibliotecas.jccm.es/cgi-...bbc19e?ACC=101 (Buscar "ilusionismo" os saldran unos pocos libros)
Aquí para los que sean de Castilla La Mancha entrando en el enlace del libro sale en la biblioteca de la comunidad que se encuentra

----------


## Simrok

En la biblioteca de vigo disponen de "tutor de ilusionismo" (con varios juegos de cartas clips velas pañuelos algunas técnicas muy básicas y alguna que otra joyita de juego )de tony binarelly, "iniciacion a la magia con cartas" de mariano volpi y el gran libro de la magia , donde se explican brevemente casi todos los efectos clásicos de salón.

----------


## MagicEudaldeu

Pues qué suerte teneis algunos!
Hay otros que van a las bibliotecas y lo más próximo a libros de mágia e ilusionismo son Juegos con Fisica y Química...

jeje

----------


## MagoEnygma

Igual que hay libros de todos los géneros, en TODAS las librerias deberia al menos haber 5 libros de magia (por no decir mas)
Pero al menos 5 libros lo ideal seria que hubiera varios de cada nivel. Pero solo tienen algunos la suerte de disponer de dichos libros.

----------


## Zeleth

> Igual que hay libros de todos los géneros, en TODAS las librerias deberia al menos haber 5 libros de magia (por no decir mas)
> Pero al menos 5 libros lo ideal seria que hubiera varios de cada nivel. Pero solo tienen algunos la suerte de disponer de dichos libros.


Perdona, ¿lo que quieres es que la libreria compre los 5 tomos del GEC no?

En mi ciudad, malaga oh que bonita es y que playas mas buenas tiene. pero librerias. haberlas hailas como las meigas pero libros de magia.. encontre 1 y tenia cosas que...  :117: 






no, la cara de: :117:  no significa joder que joyas tenia. sino que tenia destripados casi todas las grandes ilusiones clasicas sin explicarlas lo abri y lo cerre para evitar perdidas de ilusion innecesaria, me pasa como con la numismagia me gusta tanto que no quiero aprender xD


¿Para cuando una pancartada de ilusionistas en una biblioteca? propongo como protesta un flaming literal sacando libros y haciendo con ellos "El libro en llamas"  :302:  Seguro que aceptan comprar los libros sino... quevedo lo pagara caro MUY caro. intelectualmente hablando claro esta, es imposible que pague nada el pobre hombre.hablo de un atentado contra su propiedad intelectual.
Se que aclarar algo tan obvio puede resultar molesto y que ahora mientras leais esto sintais: "estoy perdiendo segundos de mi vida, pero quiero ver que mas dice este por si habla mal de algo que yo respeto" y citarme indiscriminadamente para decirme un tosco "no sabes ni donde tienes la cabeza" no aqui ya no hay nada mas que leer. losiento.  :302: 


PD: pero hubiera sido bonito ^^

----------


## ELMONUMENTAL

Bueno, a decir verdad, yo me he cansado de buscar libros de magia y no he encontrado ninguno. Pero yo sé algo de magia y conjuros; si ustedes saben algo nos podríamos ayudar mutuamente.

----------


## Pulgas

Con mucho gusto nos ayudamos, para eso está el foro.
Te voy a pedir un favor, que te presentes en la sección de nuevos muebros y nos digas qué tipo de magia practicas. Es que me despista un poco lo que comentas de los conjuros.
Este es un foro de ilusionismo: magia con cartas, monedas, palomas, cuerdas, etc. Lo de hechizos, conjuros y pócimas no tiene cabida aquí (no es lo nuestro). Para eso hay otros lugares.
Un saludo.

----------


## ELMONUMENTAL

TIENES  MUUCHA RAZON  Y QUIERO APRENDER ILUCIONISMO  SI ME PUEDEN AYUDAR EN ALGO  SELO AGRADESERIA  MUUUUCHOO  ADEMAS   SOY UN BUEN APRENDIS, NO SERA  DIFICIL ENSE&#209;ARME  GRACIAS PULGAS  Y ATI ANJEL SN BAY

----------


## Iban

> TIENES MUUCHA RAZON Y QUIERO APRENDER ILUCIONISMO SI ME PUEDEN AYUDAR EN ALGO SELO AGRADESERIA MUUUUCHOO ADEMAS SOY UN BUEN APRENDIS, NO SERA DIFICIL ENSEÑARME GRACIAS PULGAS Y ATI ANJEL SN BAY


Alguien te ha debido de cambiar de orden las teclas del ordenador.

----------


## six magic fingers

sabes no se me ocurrio ver en la biblioteca!! es que esto de la maquinita..... pero yo encontre unos cuantos libros en el **** es....... si tiene algo q ver con mi entrada al foro no se si eso es bueno (porque podemos ahorrar unos cuantos$$$) o es malo porque esta muy al alcance de cualquier profano. conozco gente que detesta tanto la magia que tranquilamente son capaces de comprar un libro para revelarme los secretos. un abrazo

----------


## ERAMGO

Retomo este tema para comentar que en Barcelona, en la Biblioteca Pública de Nou Barris, existe el fondo especializado en "Circo y Artes Parateatrales". He consultado el catálogo online (aún no me he podido acercar por allí) y tienen varios títulos de magia (Ciuró, Corinda, Tamariz...). Pienso que la mejor opción es comparse el libro pero quizá esta sea una buena manera para echarle un vistazo con calma antes de decidir si vale la pena o no adquirirlo.

----------


## MaxVerdié

> sabes no se me ocurrio ver en la biblioteca!! es que esto de la maquinita..... pero yo encontre unos cuantos libros en el **** es....... si tiene algo q ver con mi entrada al foro no se si eso es bueno (porque podemos ahorrar unos cuantos$$$) o es malo porque esta muy al alcance de cualquier profano. conozco gente que detesta tanto la magia que tranquilamente son capaces de comprar un libro para revelarme los secretos. un abrazo


Dijo un hombre muy sabio que los únicos que temen al conocimiento son los ignorantes.

No lo digo para ofender, sino para reflexionar.

----------


## MagoRaito

Menuda suerte tienen en Madrid xD
Aquí en Sevilla como mucho puedes encontrar algo en La casa del Libro o Fnac,aunque obviamente no son librerías y los libros suelen estar con el plastiquito.
Vamos,que en librerías no pasamos de el típìco libro de matemagia y curiosidades físicas,por desgracia.

----------


## Prendes

¿Estás confundiendo biblioteca y librería o son cosas mías?

----------


## MagoRaito

En absoluto.
He comentado que los sitios donde se puede encontrar algo en Sevilla(LCDL y Fnac) no son librerías,asi que como si nada.Y luego que en librerias sólo están los típicos libros de matemagia para niños y tal.
Creo que leiste mal.

----------


## Prendes

No no, si entender te entedí jaja
pero como no dices nada de si en alguna biblioteca de Sevilla hay algún libro de magia o no, me extrañó

A mí la verdad que nunca me dio por buscar libros de magia en bibliotecas, probaré la próxima vez que vaya

----------


## Dim

Bueno,bueno.Me acabáis de dar una razón para recorrerme toda Coruña preguntando si tienen libros,a rellenar hojas para pedir ejemplares y de paso molestar alguna que otra operadora del 010 con bibliotecas cercanas.
Una duda que creo que sería muy útil que un Mod pusiera un post principal (no se si se puede) o editar el primero y que la gente vaya aportando,ejemplo:

·Biblioteca Periquito de los Palotes III (Murcia)= GEC 3/4 y Esto es magia
·Juan Carlos IV (Albacete)=Libros en ingles,sobre cuerdas...

Esto posiblemente facilitaría en un futuro a los user,que no tendrían que visitar media ciudad en busca de ejemplares.

----------


## Pulgas

¿Y hacer un catálogo con los fondos mágicos de todas las bibliotecas de España? Me parece una locura (por lo extenso) y algo sin demasiado sentido (a mí que vivo en Salamanca, no me importa mucho lo que pueden tener en una biblioteca en Valencia).
Prácticamente todas las bibliotecas públicas españolas (y muchas privadas) están acogidas al sistema Opac, lo que implica (entre otras cosas) que disponen de catálogo on line de fondos bibliográficos. Resulta más sencillo que cada usuario revise el catálogo de las bibliotecas de su zona que el intentar hacer un recopilatorio de miles de bibliotecas como hay en España.

----------


## Dim

Sinceramente no lo había pensado Pulgas.Me acabas de ahorrar unos cuantos viajes.Por cierto,ya algo más con el tema,en una biblioteca encontré 3 libros sobre Matemagia,Magia Científica y Magia con números,me gustaría saber si alguien encontró en alguna biblioteca algún libro sobre cartomagia "decente" osease Matemagia por mucho que me atraiga lo descarto.

----------


## McMichael

Yo trabajo en una biblioteca de la Com. de Madrid, y podéis ver el catálogo en SUBDIRECCIÓN GENERAL DE BIBLIOTECAS. Comunidad de Madrid.. Algún que otro buen libro de magia sí que hay.

----------

